
Covid-19: Infection Biology Lecture by Prof. Marcel Salathé, EPFL, Switzerland - chmars
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYTQI2DvAfo
======
chmars
Interview with Prof. Salathé:

“We need to buy time for a vaccine against the coronavirus"

[https://actu.epfl.ch/news/we-need-to-buy-time-for-a-
vaccine-...](https://actu.epfl.ch/news/we-need-to-buy-time-for-a-vaccine-
against-the-co-6/)

~~~
chmars
Summary on LinkedIn:

[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/coronavirus-what-facts-
ks%C3%...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/coronavirus-what-facts-ks%C3%A9nia-
tugay/)

